# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Hacking Rsps

## Terrylove

Can anyone tell me hacking program or ddos. So I cam win in pking.

----------


## phantom325

You're really going to DDOS a server so you can win in fake runescape pvp? Do you know it's illegal to use a program such as a DDOS, and, while that private server is illegal, you could still get in trouble.
Also, the way you ask makes it seem like you're a script kiddie.
So, no. Go google it.

----------


## GreenTrees

> You're really going to DDOS a server so you can win in fake runescape pvp? Do you know it's illegal to use a program such as a DDOS, and, while that private server is illegal, you could still get in trouble.
> Also, the way you ask makes it seem like you're a script kiddie.
> So, no. Go google it.


I lol'd. > Thread should get closed ahah <

----------

